# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can't see in dream!!

## TwoCrystalCups

I had a very scary moment in a dream, this happened when i started to deild in another dream and i tried opening my eyes to see my dream image but my eyes seemed glued shut! I thought i was waking up but i was still in my dream, it also seemed i was expecting my dream guy at that moment and i heard background noise as if he was hurrying towards me when i said "I can't see!"  but it ended as just that. 
Has anyone had trouble seeing or even opening your eyes in a dream???

----------


## sloth

Yep! Sure have. I have also been extremely drunk (feeling), extremely sleepy feeling, everything is greyed out, everything is extremely dark, can't get my eyes open past a crack, can't balance, everything is tinted blue, and one time I could feel my pillow, so in my dream there was a pillow stuck to the side of my head.

I've experienced a wide range of very strange perceptions in my dreams. It is a very strange feeling sometimes.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Yes but i was sleeping on my back, how can anything been stopping me from opening my eyes in the dream or awake? I didn't drink alcohol before bed, no one was sleeping beside me.... :Uhm:  i couldn't see anything in that dream, only hear.

----------


## EricinLA

> i tried opening my eyes to see my dream image but my eyes seemed glued shut! I thought i was waking up but i was still in my dream, it also seemed i was expecting my dream guy at that moment and i heard background noise as if he was hurrying towards me when i said "I can't see!"  but it ended as just that. 
> Has anyone had trouble seeing or even opening your eyes in a dream???



You might be having the same problem I had a long time ago. When I first started out the dreams seemed kind of dark like my eyes weren't open all the way. So I would try to make things clearer by opening my eyes in my dream even more.

But all I accomplished was too open my physical eyes and wake myself up. I learned to see with my mind and not my eyes in the dream. It also gave me the ability to see the dream from my dream body or any other perspective so I could even look down on the scene and see myself in it from any angle.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

My dreams used to fade and black out all the time...

BUT THANKS TO BRAND NEW "DREAM GOGGLES" I CAN SEE CLEARLY NOW. </advertisement>

But really, one day (well, night) I had a dream where my vision completely blacked out and I finally got fed up with it, and I decided to pretend I had a pair of goggles on my head, and I just pulled them down and voila! I could see...albeit, the goggles were bordering my vision, but as the dream went on I forgot they were there and the borders went away.

----------


## oliverclay

Yes some times while watching scary dreams these things happened with me.

----------

